# More sewing things I've been up to..



## pinksalamander (Jul 2, 2009)

Got some decent photos today of my last few 'creations' if anyone is interested...







(This one is a fancy dress lion costume!)


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 2, 2009)

light blue one has a really nice cut; very flattering!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 2, 2009)

NorthernAutumn wrote:


> light blue one has a really nice cut; very flattering!



Thanks! I love the pattern, I've literally almost finished a second one in a different fabric, just gotta finish the armholes off and I'll be done. I may even make another one because they are really easy and very comfy.


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 2, 2009)

they're all lovely but the floral one really caught my eye. im not a fan of florals personally but that really works! flattering and eye catching. well done


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 2, 2009)

Just finished:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 2, 2009)

OMG I LOVE that black floral dress! And the first one too... You're great at sewing!

I really really wish I could make stuff like that.... I always have in my mind the sort of dress I want but can never find it in the shops.... No fair!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 2, 2009)

mouse_chalk wrote:


> OMG I LOVE that black floral dress! And the first one too... You're great at sewing!
> 
> I really really wish I could make stuff like that.... I always have in my mind the sort of dress I want but can never find it in the shops.... No fair!



Do iiiiitttt! Try! You have lots of time on your hands so you'd be great because it takes ages  You just need someone to push you in the right direction (friend/relative/granny who can sew!) and after that you'll be great. The purple dress was the first thing I ever tried from a pattern and it is truly awful, very messy. The lion dress was OK but I really mucked it up on the fastenings at the back but hey ho, its only fancy dress and you learn from your mistakes. The floral dress was the first thing I made PROPERLY from a pattern and I did it with a lot of help from my Mums friend (we used to spend afternoons sewing things together) and since doing that I feel I have learnt a lot. After I finished that I bought the pattern for the blue top and the flowery top and I knew enough about how to go about patterns to do it myself. I managed to get it OK on the first attempt (blue top) although there were a few things that confused me, but it came together. The floral top was much better because I knew what I was doing and its a lot better made. Now I'm picking up patterns and trying them out. You can always buy some cheap fabric and just have a go, what have you got to lose? If you'd like I'll even try a step-by-step of that top with better pictures than the instructions if you want to have a go. You managed to figure out how to make your signature so why can't you do this? :biggrin2:


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 2, 2009)

:nod:yeahthat:couldnt agree more. sewing seems to be going thru something of a revival judging by the number of magasines in the shops.

btw love the second floral creation - very retro and flattering.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 2, 2009)

hartleybun wrote:


> :nod:yeahthat:Â couldnt agree more. sewing seems to be going thru something of a revival judging by the number of magasines in the shops.
> 
> btw love the second floral creation - very retro and flattering.



Yeah, I've been sewing since I was little but I think its come round again with all the vintage fashion comeback and the 'individuality' of it. I started sewing again properly about 2 years ago because I started thinking I wanted to learn the skill so I could make clothes for my own children when I am older, just like my Mum did for me. So much cheaper and such a nice skill to pass on! I'm such a traditionalist though, I adore sewing, baking, cooking etc whereas most people my age couldn't think of anything worse!


----------



## PepnFluff (Jul 3, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> I adore sewing, baking, cooking etc whereas most people my age couldn't think of anything worse!


Ditto! Everyones like urgh and i'm like yay! I really _really _like the first one and the floral one, I think a tuts In need Fran I have so many projects on the go it's not funny a merino cardi, shorts and pjs from _laaast _summer, a dress the list is endless! Tomorrow I think I'll shall attack some of it haha. Whats round the bottom of the top blue one? Looks like velvety? Do you have an overlocker/serger? Please say yes then It will really _make _me need one so I can mimick your fantastic creations!


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 3, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> I'm such a traditionalist though, I adore sewing, baking, cooking etc whereas most people my age couldn't think of anything worse!


:nod:bunnydance::yeahthat:there are more of us out there than we think:biggrin2: i still bake a fruitcake using the same recipe that my late grandmother learnt from her mother. it may not be politically correct but i believe in keeping the old skills going


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 3, 2009)

You're so talented! I love the first one and last one the best (they are all fantastic, though)! Your patterns are all very flattering!

I am terrible at sewing. The last thing(s) I've made were pillows. One was for Toby, so I didn't work very hard on it, and the other one is just a wolf-pattern pillow I made for Home Ec. class in 7th grade! I actually sewed my thumb to that pillow by mistake! :shock:

I want to learn how to sew "scrub" tops for work. Then I would have awesome, "custom" scrubs!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 3, 2009)

kherrmann3 wrote:


> I want to learn how to sew "scrub" tops for work. Then I would have awesome, "custom" scrubs!



http://www.simplicitynewlook.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=7_71&products_id=7047 ???

I won't be able to make anything for a few weeks now as I go on holiday next week for 10 days and won't be able to afford any fabrics I don't think! 

PepnFluff wrote:


> *pinksalamander wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I adore sewing, baking, cooking etc whereas most people my age couldn't think of anything worse!
> ...



Its a black polyester satin round the bottom of the dress, and I do have an overlocker but I didn't use it on any of these because its broken :tears2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 3, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> kherrmann3 wrote:
> 
> 
> > I want to learn how to sew "scrub" tops for work. Then I would have awesome, "custom" scrubs!
> ...


Yeah, those. I want to try, but like I said, the last time I sat down to sew, I sewed my thumb to a pillow... h34r2


----------



## Spring (Jul 3, 2009)

Those are awesome!  I wish I could sew.. I love mini dresses, but most stores charge an outrageous price for them! (Not like there's a massive amount of fabric! ) If I could sew, I totally would make stuff like that!

I just bought a dress similar to the first one but with a different neckline and without the trim.. it put me back $40.. outrageous!


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 3, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> , but like I said, the last time I sat down to sew, I sewed my thumb to a pillow... h34r2


:rofl:sewed my finger to the quilt once when i was quilting......oh well blood comes out quite easily...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 3, 2009)

Luckily, I played guitar, and I sewed the callous, so it didn't bleed.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 3, 2009)

kherrmann3 wrote:


> *pinksalamander wrote: *
> 
> 
> > kherrmann3 wrote:
> ...



I once worked really hard on my cross-stitch (we used to have to sew long lines of the same stitch to get them right), it was a difficult stitch and I was really pleased, got up to show the teacher and realised I'd sewn it to my skirt.

hartleybun wrote:


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > , but like I said, the last time I sat down to sew, I sewed my thumb to a pillow... h34r2
> ...



My Mum was making her best friends wedding dress when she sewed her finger to it and got blood all over the neckline of the white satin. So the next day she suggested 'hey! Why don't we do some nice red rose embroidery all round the neckline?!' h34r2


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 4, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> My Mum was making her best friends wedding dress when she sewed her finger to it and got blood all over the neckline of the white satin. So the next day she suggested 'hey! Why don't we do some nice red rose embroidery all round the neckline?!' h34r2


:rofl:nothing if not creative! it's amazing how we cover up our 'mistakes'...


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 6, 2009)

Got bored. Decided to turn an old t-shirt into a new top! Took me about 20 minutes! I've written a how-to on Burdastyle if anyone is interested. Its dead simple, one straight seam and a few stitches!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jul 6, 2009)

WOW Fran.
Wow... you got some good talents there.
The closest i got to sewing clothes is... a wheat bag...

I love the first pic and the floral one, im not a floral fan but i love it. dead gorgoues.


----------



## PepnFluff (Jul 7, 2009)

How to please! I have visions of turning it into a dress hehe.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 7, 2009)

PepnFluff wrote:


> How to please! I have visions of turning it into a dress hehe.Â



http://www.burdastyle.com/howtos/show/1943

Let me know if you do do it and show me a picture!!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow, somehow my t-shirt recon tutorial made it onto http://whipup.net/ !


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 7, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Wow, somehow my t-shirt recon tutorial made it onto http://whipup.net/ !


congrats! what an interesting site! found a great bit on papercutting - a couple of great rabbits amongst some very intricate designs.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 7, 2009)

That t-shirt conversion is brilliant! Do you think it's possible without a sewing machine? I don't have one...  I have an old t-shirt just like that as well that would be perfect!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 7, 2009)

Definitely! In fact I said in the how-to its great for hand-sewing. There is one straight seam which you would need to sew nice and strong, I'd recommend you'd use a backstitch. Other than that the other two parts of attaching the straps will be dead easy by hand, just one stitch back and forth about 10 times till its secure. If you need any help feel free to ask and I'll help you out, hope my instructions are clear enough! It'd probably only take about 30 minutes max hand-stitching the entire thing.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 7, 2009)

Latest: vintage style swim dress for my holiday on Saturday! Made it from my own measurements but used a pattern piece for the top bodice although I ended up altering it to within an inch of its life so maybe I didn't really use a pattern after all! I may still not have the figure for swimwear but its far more flattering than the majority of swimwear on the high street at the moment...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 7, 2009)

That is a lovely swimsuit!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 7, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > , but like I said, the last time I sat down to sew, I sewed my thumb to a pillow... h34r2
> ...


That wouldn't happen if you hand-quilted (like I do), LOL.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 7, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Latest: vintage style swim dress for my holiday on Saturday! Made it from my own measurements but used a pattern piece for the top bodice although I ended up altering it to within an inch of its life so maybe I didn't really use a pattern after all! I may still not have the figure for swimwear but its far more flattering than the majority of swimwear on the high street at the moment...


That picture looks like it could be a sexy club dress.


----------



## BethM (Jul 7, 2009)

I love the t-shirt conversion, and the swim dress! It does flatter you, and I love the retro-styling.

I love to cook, but I'm awful at sewing! I'm so jealous, it's hard for me to find clothes that fit me well.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 8, 2009)

NICE CREATIONS!! I love your work! 

I've had the goal of getting a sewing machine for years now. Sewing ability runs in the family, and judging by my cross-stitch work, I think I would be able to sew clothing pretty well. I've been stitching up holes and such for my family for years, so I bet I could sew an actual shirt, and such. 

I would at least love to try...

Any recommendations on a good sewing machine? Anything you think it should have as a feature?


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 8, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Any recommendations on a good sewing machine? Anything you think it should have as a feature?



some of the ladies in my patchwork group have these all singing all dancing computerized behemoths. im happily using my mother in laws 1951 hand cranked singer with original accessories:biggrin2: it also takes the feet and needles of my 20 year old electric singer. any embelishment and embroidery i do by hand.

hope this doesnt make me sound like a complete luddite:nerves1


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 8, 2009)

Singer is of course always reputable. I have a little 60s singer somewhere! At the moment I've got a Baby Lock which is a nice little machine, my favourite would have to be my Mums Husqvarna Orchidea though, fantastic machine even if it is 20 years old. (I keep thinking how I can steal it off her when I go to uni...) 

I'd say the best thing to do is go to a local retailer, a nice reputable one (not a big chain store where the staff know nothing) and ask to have a look. They will advise you on whats best. The essential features I would say are having several different stitches, zig zag, different stitch widths etc. An added plus would also have to be a button hole feature.....


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 8, 2009)

NICE!! Thanks for the recommendations, guys! I knew if anyone would be able to tell me, it'd be people interested in this thread...and you, pinksalamander!!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 9, 2009)

And some more! This is currently in progress. Its going to have a band of the blue fabric round the bottom too:


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 9, 2009)

NICE!! Very cute!


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 9, 2009)

somebun else sews and watches Futurama at the same time too im glad to see:biggrin2:


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 9, 2009)

hartleybun wrote:


> somebun else sews and watches Futurama at the same time too im glad to see:biggrin2:



I was waiting for someone to notice that h34r2 "Hello Earth, I'm just popping in to brighten your day, now I'll be on my way!" 

I also ended up watching "Lion Man" the last few days whilst sewing because it appears the only programmes Sky has are Futurama, Lion Man or 'What Lies Beneath' (which I watched yesterday evening, and is now on AGAIN at exactly the same time?) If you get a chance to watch Lion Man, watch it for the theme tune. Its hilarious. Best/worse thing I've ever heard!

Edit: found Lion Man theme tune for anyone interested on what the hell I'm going on about. Its just the most awful song I've ever heard, so cheesy, but so catchy! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7lg2hgqvzA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 10, 2009)

:yeahthat::rofl: you really should post a health warning for that link! my daughter watches this show....oh the theme tune i can hear it now:nerves1it's just sooooo 70s..

now i cant get it out of my head and will be singing it all day...


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 10, 2009)

Fiiiiinished! Just in time for Spain tomorrow!


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 11, 2009)

NICE, FRAN!!!  That's gorgeous!!


----------

